# best way to start hc cuba going...



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

well my new tank, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/88425-tims-20g-tank.html#post856337 thats the link to the journal of it

and as you can see im going for a huge carpet of hc, im probably going to buy 2 pots online as my lfs plant quality has declined recently they used to be so good with plants, and dont get me started on their bettas (not in tiny pots like walmart tho)

but anyway, would it be best to start it going without water? so it has some time to carpet or should i just plant it (with tweezers) and fill with water... i dont think im going for co2 yet, nor easy carbo or excel because im going to have crystal shrimp in their when its done 

sorry is it doesnt read well, im tired 

but thankyou for you opinions
tim


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Dry start method is the easiest way to start a nice carpet of hc. I grow it emmersed in regular topsoil under a shoplight all year round. The nost important thing is to keep high humidity in the tank your growing it in. Just keep a cover on the tank and mist it every other day or so.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If emersed start isn't an option, carefully planting it a stem at a time so that the top leaves are just showing usually does the trick. Direct light, good ferts and CO2 will help it take hold quicker.

Oh, and Cory cats will dig up the HC as fast as you can plant it. Only add them after the HC is well established


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

chuukus said:


> Dry start method is the easiest way to start a nice carpet of hc. I grow it emmersed in regular topsoil under a shoplight all year round. The nost important thing is to keep high humidity in the tank your growing it in. Just keep a cover on the tank and mist it every other day or so.





legomaniac89 said:


> If emersed start isn't an option, carefully planting it a stem at a time so that the top leaves are just showing usually does the trick. Direct light, good ferts and CO2 will help it take hold quicker.
> 
> Oh, and Cory cats will dig up the HC as fast as you can plant it. Only add them after the HC is well established


so should i start without or with water? or am i just confussing my self


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Without water is the best way, like chuukus said. Just be sure to keep it nice and humid in the tank


----------

